# Has anyone tried the Combustion Air System - Carlin or Becket Burner Air boot??



## Don2222 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello

Since I had such good luck with my Wood pellet Stove OAK, I decided to get one for the Oil FHW Boiler. OAK up my Oil Boiler!

Here is a link to the instructions with good pics of the parts!
http://www.fieldcontrols.com/pdfs/46273500.pdf

Looks a bit tricky to install since the oil pump must be removed and Over the fire draft adjustment and CO2 testing must be done for best results.

No more pulling air in from cracks in the house which I have very few of.
Looks like it will be really good not to send all that heated room air up the chimney especially in cold weather.

Has anyone tried this??


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello Again

Today we got the Air Boot on the Carlin Burner. I learned that Carlin has a nozzle heater which makes it better than other burners!

Anyway, Installation is tricky. A right angle for the oil line must be purchased at the local heating or hardware store (Home depot has them) because the air duct will interfere with the oil line fireOmatic. The Oil pump must be removed and the new gaskets must go in so the air boot will provide all the intake air. Also the kit provided burner coupling must replace the original and the kit bolts must be used with the flange to mount the oil pump! The air bands collar was removed and no longer used.

 The instructions say to set the dial to 15" for the air intake setting but we had to move it up to 20" because the smoke test failed. That is because the .65W GPH nozzle we used was a little smaller than the .75 used in the instructions for the 15" setting.

The pic below shows the kit's damper which must be installed for safety in case the outside vent gets blocked. Now I just have to install the kit's outside vent and it will be all set!

Carlin Burner with OAK for Buderus Oil Boiler!


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello


  Today I cut the 4" hole through the outside wall in the back of the house. The hole had to be high up on the Texture 211 but under the shingles and inline with the air boot mounted to the Carlin Burner. After the hole on the wall was marked it had to be moved to the left 2 inches because the stud finder and visual inspection found a stud right there.

I used a drill and a circle cutter to start cutting the hole but finished up with a RotoZip which could be used to start!

Then I had to purchased 4 stainless steel wood screws to mount the vent to the house by using the mounting holes on the flange that I had to drill!! then I sealed around the tube with Monkey Dung and then used caulking to seal the top and sides.

Then after crimping one end of the flex pipe to make both ends female, I ran the flex pipe to each fitting and stretching it to fit.


See pics


----------

